

Ask HN: Best domain registrar? - jdotjdot

I've been working on web development and other web-related work for quite a while now, and as I've been freelancing for almost a year and am thinking about relocating to Silicon Valley, as well as hoping to start sharing as much with the HN community as I have (so far silently) gotten out of it, I've realized it's time to begin a web presence.  Though I've been doing web development for a while, I've never actually purchased a domain name myself.  I already asked this question (http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/35569/on-what-criteria-should-i-evaluate-domain-registrars) which helped a bit, but I'm still looking for more information on this.<p>What are your personal domain registrar picks, and why?  I'm looking to buy 3-5 domain names, if this helps.<p>Also, if you have any overwhelming recommendations on sleek/customizable blogging platforms for the tech-savvy guy, feel free to include those as well.
======
dotmanish
I use and recommend gandi.net

The answer to 'Why' is 'No Bullshit'. <http://www.gandi.net/no-bullshit>

~~~
jdotjdot
From what I've heard from friends who use Gandi, it's a little more expensive.
Do you think it's worth the higher price?

~~~
lukeck
I haven't had to deal with any support issues with them yet but, for the sake
of a couple of bucks, it's worth it to me to avoid the constant up-selling and
misleading sales tactics employed by some of the other registrars.

------
ryduh
I use and enjoy namecheap.com

